# Safest Route from C&O Trail to Frederick, MD



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

I am planning a bike trip along the C&O Canal Trail in April. Our group will need to divert over to Frederick, MD to visit a client. Can anyone recommend a good route from Point-of-Rocks to downtown Frederick?

Google Maps shows some narrow highways that would do the trick like Ballenger Creek Pike. Are those routes best? Are the local drivers reasonably friendly to cyclists?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

You should be good on ballinger creek. I live about 6 miles from point of rocks and I've been down ballinger creek several times. there is plenty of room for cyclist and it's a common route roadies take. 

The stretch from C&O is a bit sketchy at times, but it's not bad.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd get off at mile 44-Nolands Ferry onto New Design Road which will take you straight into Frederick. 

We do it all the time.


----------

